# How to operate Wifi by HTC P3300!!!!!!



## rahulgupta2k2 (Sep 11, 2009)

Dear friends,
I am unable to use internet by WiFi from my HTC P3300. I will be highly obliged if anyone helps to solve my problem.
Regards


----------



## Dezaras (Mar 26, 2007)

What version of Windows Mobile is it?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Get a copy of the manual here:
http://www.htc.com/europe/faq_detail.aspx?p_id=10&act=um


----------



## rahulgupta2k2 (Sep 11, 2009)

Dear friends,
I am using HTC P3300. Windows Mobile Version 6.1
Kindly help me configuring it to Wi-fi.
Regards


----------



## rahulgupta2k2 (Sep 11, 2009)

HTC Manual didn't help me either.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The manual contains step by step instructions for enabling WiFi and connecting to a network. At what step in the instructions were you unsuccessful?


----------

